# Propitiation (Online Resources)



## N. Eshelman (Jul 28, 2009)

What is there online to help in my study of the doctrine of propitiation?


----------



## TeachingTulip (Jul 28, 2009)

nleshelman said:


> What is there online to help in my study of the doctrine of propitiation?



A selection of articles here.


----------



## rbcbob (Jul 28, 2009)

Of limited help, admittedly, but if you drive and have an iPod ...

SermonAudio.com - The Doctrine Of Propitiation


----------



## jason d (Jul 29, 2009)

This past Sunday my pastor preached on 1 John 2:1-2 which deals heavily on propitiation. You can listen to the sermon here.


----------

